# Wood Slicer Band saw Blade



## Jim Jakosh

Glad to hear it, Tom. I will keep them in mind when I next purchase blades….......Jim


----------



## jumbojack

Tom, I have been extolling the benefits of the Woodslicer blade on these forums since the first day of using one. Further if you watch and follow the advice given on this video by Alex Snodgrass. You will HAVE NO DRIFT. Your saw will run smoother, quieter with accurate cuts and did I mention NO DRIFT.






The techniques work for me and actually make sense.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Very good blade, and what you say is all right on point. In fact, I spent a couple of hours with my Wood slicer this after noon-great cuts and no drift.


----------



## lew

Best resaw blade for the $$$.
Buy it, you won't regret it.


----------



## dczward

After learning how to set up my saw from the Alex Snodgrass video, I bought a wood slicer, and it was fantastic. However, I'm increasingly suspicious that the mere act of changing the blade to a new one did more to improve my setup than the high quality of the Woodslicer. To test that, I bought a pair of 3 tpi 1/2 blades for $12 each, and got similar results. So I'm leaning towards the theory that, while the woodslicer is great, most of us just leave a blade on the saw too long, it gets dull, and things suck. We should just change blades frequently, and we'll get good results. If I can get 2-3 "cheap" blades vs 1 Woodslicer, and get 95% of the performance per blade, maybe that's a way to go.


----------



## dczward

In fact, just today, I tried slicing some figured maple for a veneer. 3" into the 1/8" cut, the blade had bowed out and hit the aluminum fence. That $12 blade had been going through qtr white oak for the last few month, so it was worn. I switched out the blade for another $12 3 tpi 1/2" blade, and got these out of my 14" Grizzly bs…


----------



## MrTom

Douglas you may be very well right about the set up being more important than the blade. I don't claim to be an expert when it comes to a bandsaw, all I can do is report what took place when I purchased the wood slicer. If the 12 dollar blades does the same and yes you could buy three of those for about the same price of the wood slicer. Even if you used three 12 dollar blades to the one wood slicer then I would see no advantage over either one but if you get more use out of the 12 dollar than you would the wood slicer then you are ahead. 
That would be something that each of us would have to check out. I would be interested in how long the 12 blades last compared to the wood slicer. As for me I will continue using the wood slicer until I know something comes along better for me and at a better price. 
Thanks for your information and look forward to move responses as yours. Its all of us working together as a unit and that way everyone learns. 
Tom

Note: I fail to mention that I made no changes to my bandsaw when I purchased and installed the wood slicer. Based on the results with the blades I have been using compared to the wood slicer is far better.


----------



## dczward

It's hard to say, I'll have to do more testing. I'll get another Woodslicer at some point and try to evaluate if it lasts longer than the $12 ones or not. I think the solution to the whole problem would be $12 Woodslicers!


----------



## steve54uk

Why is it you read an article about something interesting and would like to try the product only to find it's solely available in the U.S.A doh!


----------



## Surfside

I think it is better than Timber blades.


----------



## MrTom

Steve will they not ship to the UK?


----------



## steve54uk

They probably would Tom, but shipping costs from the States would double the cost of these blades, which makes you wonder is it worth it!


----------



## MrTom

Steve: I hate all these high shipping and handling cost and for the most part only order things when I can get free shipping. Not sure if that would ever happen outside the United States but would be worth looking into. 
Tom


----------



## harry1

I'm very impressed Tom, in fact I've just emailed Highland for a freight quote.


----------



## MrTom

Harry and Steve, if they want a high shipping fee I may be able to purchase each of you what you want then ship to you. Not sure how that would work out, just an idea. 
Tom


----------



## Finn

I have used wood slicer blades and they cut true and easily but they do not last long. I now use carbide blades from Grizzly They cut just as well and last a LOT longer. They only cost about twice what the woodslicer blades cost.


----------



## MrTom

Jim: thanks for that information. May just give the carbide blades a try once I need to replace the wood slicer.
Tom


----------



## JustaLilJoinery

I just loaded this blade in my G0555 and although I haven't cut a toothpick yet, I can tell you that the blade seems to be quieter somehow just running. I ran the saw a minute before, installed the blade and made the regular adjustments and without anything touching, the general sounds are more muted. 
I can't be bothered to pull it back off again to run any more test than this but taking into account the motor, I wonder if there is a better fit?
Caveat though: it was a slightly different sized blade. Next time will compare apples and apples but it certainly makes me more drooly to get cutting.

BTW I got the blade based solder on the post here so Thanks! to all those who take time to not only post but to run tests, make notes and share with those of us still on the left side of the learning curve 

Will post an update once I've used it a while just for some after-purchase feedback.


----------



## TxB

I look at all your thin slices with extreme envy. I too have a grizzly 17" band saw. I junked the factory blade it came in and replaced with a 1" 3TPI blade, which was fine unless you try to slice 6" boards like you guys are showing. So I replaced it with a 1/2" Wood Slicer blade this summer. I used it off and on but only for tiny cuts. Today I made my first book match cut across 6" cherry. To my dismay, it was a struggle. It smoked and spewed black saw dust. It was cutting at a rate of about 1/16" per 2 seconds. It wandered from one extreme of my 4/4 board to the other. The blade has a natural drift of an outrageous 10 degrees to the right. I confirmed all my guide bearing adjustments and everything is great on this 1-year old saw. The old 3tpi blade sits fine in the saw. What am I doing wrong? Or does a wood slicer have a six-month shelf life even with little use? I am tempted to get another wood slicer blade to see if indeed I got a bad batch, but want to hear your feedbacks before I decide.


----------



## Nowa

Hi guys - thanks for the reviews. I bought the wood slicer and took the time to set up my saw properly and it now runs like a gem. The blade is excellent plus taking the time to do the setup paid off.


----------



## jayseedub

I've tried a variety of bandsaw blades over the years-and now that I have a WoodSlicer, I can't imagine using anything else for resawing.

I don't think they come any thinner than 1/2", so they're not for curve-cutting-but I'm just absolutely smiling at how sharp they are out of the box, how long they stay sharp, how smooth the cut is, and… I'm just happy happy happy with them.

Yes-they cost more-but I'm going to BET that the actual use-cost is the same as a cheaper blade (not to mention they're just more pleasant to use, forty-feet-of-lumber into them).


----------

